# Grepolis



## xdave78 (1. August 2011)

Moinsn,

ich hab schon so einige Browsergames gezoggt. Empire Universe, Cutures, Shakes&Fidget, ein paar Facebook Aufbauspiele, Ogame usw. bei Vielen ist mir aufgefallen (vor Allem bei Cultures) dass man dort richtig schnell viel Kohle lassen kann - eigentlich ohne so richtig voran zu kommen. 

Ich bin dann Anfang Juli 2011 auf Grepolis gestossen, weil ich etwas gesucht habe, dass ein bisschen an CIVILIZATION erinnert. OK..Grepolis erinnert eigentlich auch n bisschen an CAESAR. Aber wie dem auch sei, ich finde es eigentlich ganz cool.Hier ist es scheinbar wirklich so, dass man auch ohne echtes Geld gut vorankommt. Ich geb aber zu, dass ich bereits echtes Geld investiert hab, weil ich einfach zu ungeduldig bin und mir die ganzen Berater gemietet habe. 

Ich wollte das Game auf diesem Wege einfach mal hier vorstellen. 

Das Setting ist am hellenistischen Reich bzw altes Griechenland angelehnt. Zeit: Antike

Man beginnt also inmitten einer riesigen Inselwelt mit seiner Stadt (Polis). Man kann nun in seiner Stadt erstmal die Gebäude für Rohstoffe aufbauen (Holz, Steine, Silber) und damit dann seine Stadt ausbauen. Kaserne, Akademie (Forschung), Markt (Handel), Tempel (Gunst ) 

Wie bei den meisten Games forscht man sich halt so durch den Techtree und baut Einheiten. Zudem gibt es NSC Dörfer die man erobern kann und von denen man zusätzliche Ressourcen bekommen kann. Nach einiger Zeit kann man auch noch den Tempel bauen, dort kann man dann einen Gott auswählen, den man anbeten will. Man erhält ab dem Zeitpunkt als neue Ressorce noch Gunst dazu. Damit kann man verschiedene Wunder (anhängig von der Gottheit) wirken - cooles Feature. 

Man kann auch Allianzen aufbauen um sich mit anderen Spielern zu verbünden. Und hier wiederum Bündnisse mit anderen Allianzen schmieden. Für die interen Absprachen gibt es sogar ein Allianzboard im Spiel.

Naja und dann baut man halt seine Macht auf. Später kann man dann noch weitere Inseln besiedeln oder Städte anderer Spieler einnehmen.

Soweit mal ein kleiner Eindruck von dem Spiel.

Wenn ihr dort anfangt und in der Nähe meiner Insel seid (Meer 35) könnt ihr mich ja ingame unter Apokh anschreiben. Ab 500 Punkten könnte ich Euch in die Allianz aufnehmen. Wir sind zwar noch nicht allzu riesig (8 Spieler), aber haben schon ein paar Leute (darunter auch welche die schon etwas länger dabei sind) und könnten mit den gemachten Erfahrungen, Truppen oder Ressourcen zur Seite stehen.
Würd mich freuen vielleicht auf diesem Weg ein paar aktive Leute für Grepolis und vielleicht sogar für unsere Allianz zu begeistern.

Gruß Dave


----------



## Deniiis (16. Januar 2012)

hört sich echt cool an... ma angucken


----------



## mieschimi (7. Mai 2013)

hab das spiel vor kurzem erst entdeckt durch einen testbericht zum  browsergame grepolis . es macht echt spaß.


----------



## xdave78 (25. Juni 2013)

Huch wer hat den den ausgegraben.
Aber passt ja, ich hab grad wieder ne Runde angefangen, auf ner 1-fach Speed Welt, das heisst dort gehts sehr gemächlich voran. 
Für ungeduldige Spieler eher nicht so geeignet, aber falls jemand Interesse hat und sich das ansehen mag dem könnte ich dann jetzt auch Tipps geben.

Über den Link werdet ihr zur Anmeldeseite geschickt und würdet dann direkt bei mir im Spiel landen.

Auch nach 2 Jahren und etlichen Browsergames hat sich meine Meinung nicht geändert, Grepolis ist nach wie vor mit Abstand eines der Besten. Ich sammle derzeit auch Material aus 3 Browserspielen (oGame, Grepolis, Goodgame Empire) um auf meiner Seite mal diese Spiele zu "Reviewen" aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Fjord Games (26. Juli 2013)

Grepolis ist ziemlich cool und hat ein tolles Team dahinter stehen. Sie entwickeln ja auch fleissig weiter.


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2013)

Nach langem hinauszögern hab ich nun endlich mal ein umfassendes Review zusammengschrieben zu Grepolis.
Nachzulesen auf meinem Blog
http://www.trollpit.de/?p=195
Viel Spass damit.


----------

